# outdoor lumber



## BryanB (Aug 11, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys thought was the best lumber for outdoor use?
 I replaced my front outdoor stairs 19 years ago using white pine step for the treads and today all but the very bottom step is still perfect. Most of the risers need replacing but don't remember what type of wood I used. I'm not a fan of treated lumber because 5 years ago I recieved a playset for my son in kit form, meaning a pile of lumber and some screws, nuts and bolts. In less than one year the 4x4 corner posts had twisted and warped as did some of the decking, yet my front stairs still pretty good considering. So in fixing the front stairs now I wondered what type you all use for these projects and what success or failure you have before I go buy my lumber. Thanks for any comments you have!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 11, 2009)

you could use the same douglas fir you used last time. Just make sure you treat the ends of the lumber with an oil based product, it will last a little longer than what you already have.
Some folks use pressure treated on the underside structure, like the stringers and then cover it with a new composite , plastic/wood product like trex.
This would work ok also as you will not see any twisted wood.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 3, 2009)

I just refurbished a deck, that was 2x6 doug fir. problem was that the customer was tired of the paint coming off, and being that it was really slippery. so i explained that trex was the better choice, here in medford it runs 2.70 a ft. trex always stays the same and the warranty is great. thanks and good luck.


----------

